
Trailer for Ashton Kutcher's Steve Jobs Film Hits the Web - acangiano
http://mashable.com/2013/06/21/steve-jobs-film-trailer/
======
fatjokes
Given how prominently Woz features as well in the trailer the tagline "one
man..." comes off just inaccurate.

------
themstheones
Looks bad.

